# strange frets



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

so, i get these promotional emails from some guitar site every month, and they always feature a free lesson. i haven't stopped them because every now and again they feature something interesting. anyhow, i opened this month's free lesson and the guy is playing a guitar with a feature i have never seen before. the first 2 frets have a kink in them. 
can anyone shed some light on this?


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

hey there...it's called the True Temperament Fretting System...










[video=youtube;TwHv08587To]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TwHv08587To[/video]


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I remember Steve Vai using a guitar with them very briefly but he soon backed away from it.

[video=youtube;uehDWQNActA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uehDWQNActA[/video]


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

that neck looks freaky....

[video=youtube;yXQUDIGIDYQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXQUDIGIDYQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

But if we all played slide, it wouldn't matter...

I play some slide--not all the time though.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

My opinion is that it makes so little difference in the sound that it is more of a marketing/selling scheme than being that worthwhile to a guitar player.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

Wow. That is weird.



FlipFlopFly said:


> My opinion is that it makes so little difference in the sound that it is more of a marketing/selling scheme than being that worthwhile to a guitar player.


I agree with that.

I honestly can't see how that would be much better it would sound, if at all, over a guitar with a properly set up traditional neck.

However I could see issues with playabilty with one of these necks.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

zontar said:


> But if we all played slide, it wouldn't matter...
> 
> I play some slide--not all the time though.


Million dollar idea! a kinked slide!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

thanks to all you guys who answered, that's what i dig about this place


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

no applause...just throw money...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

jimihendrix said:


> no applause...just throw money...


Electronic transfer is faster.:wave:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

keto said:


> Million dollar idea! a kinked slide!


I'll get to work on it right away!


----------

